# The Rest Of The Flock



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Meet Peter Pan who is the heart and soul of the flock and who talks alot at times* and says thank you almost all the time when she gets a scratch or a shake hands or a treat or food. She's our Hippie Girl who is all into Love and and Music and a world full of flowers and cuddles and yet she is fierce and daring and ready to take on anything regardless of size except the camera sadly...for Peter Pan does not like the camera but we are working on that 

*

*

Here is Mr Biggles a White Fronted Amazon* who is always ready for fun and games and is ready to play at the drop of a hat. An Aviary bird who lost his mate according to the history I received prior to adopting him earlier this year he has adapted very well to family life and though he doesnt like want or accept cuddles or head scratches he loves to play games ...this guy is the first face I see in the morning with his happy flappy waving wings and a clicking sound of welcome to greet me which always puts a smile on my face as he hops out onto my arm and helps me get the breakfast ready for the rest of the flock and though he cant talk he frequently attempts hello LoL and it sounds more like hee-E-ooo...here are some of the games we play 

*




*




*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peter Pan is a very beautiful girl! 
Hopefully she'll get over her shyness with the camera as she is very photogenic.

Mr. Biggles is as handsome as can be and quite a clever fellow. I very much enjoyed seeing his videos.*


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Peter Pan is a very beautiful girl!
> Hopefully she'll get over her shyness with the camera as she is very photogenic.
> 
> Mr. Biggles is as handsome as can be and quite a clever fellow. I very much enjoyed seeing his videos.*


Thank you Deborah...to begin with I could take lots of pics of Peter Pan who we thought was a boy until two years ago she layed an egg and then we had to get used of her being a girlie but she happened to see herself on the camera screen and obviously didnt approve as she tends to turn her back on it or get wary of it or attack it or even at times run away from it since...somehow the bird on the screen speaking back to her was more than she could take and the camera instantly became something she intensely disliked and it has remained so but this year I got a couple of pics so maybe shes beginning at last to allow pics again.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to meet your bigger birdies!  
I loved watching the videos of Mr. Biggles, he certainly is a very smart and entertaining fellow. And Peter Pan is a beauty, she seems to be a really sweet girl.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mr. Biggles sure is talented Mary! I love watching him do all his tricks!  Peter Pan is also gorgeous, and I sure hope she is coming around again. I know she will. 

You certainly have a way with birds Mary ... that is evident with the way you've trained Mr. Biggles and your Circus Budgies!


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

aluz said:


> It's great to meet your bigger birdies!
> I loved watching the videos of Mr. Biggles, he certainly is a very smart and entertaining fellow. And Peter Pan is a beauty, she seems to be a really sweet girl.


They are both great characters each in their own way and Peter Pan is indeed very sweet one of the few quakers I have ever heard of that allows a hand inside her cage without attacking or biting...(quakers are usually by nature cage territorial) the only one night she charged at me was when I put a new cage together which wasnt meant for her but was intended to be a large flight cage for the budgies but Peter Pan had other ideas snd moved from my shoulder where she was perched right in to the new cage and when I offered her my arm to help her back out and back to her own cage she charged at me...didnt bite but with all the force of her little body (and shes tiny) she let me know she wanted to sleep in the new cage and she has been there since and left a huge big parrakeet cage idle 


RavensGryf said:


> Mr. Biggles sure is talented Mary! I love watching him do all his tricks!  Peter Pan is also gorgeous, and I sure hope she is coming around again. I know she will.
> 
> You certainly have a way with birds Mary ... that is evident with the way you've trained Mr. Biggles and your Circus Budgies!


Thanks Julie . Some birds are easy to train others more difficult I just got lucky with Mr Biggles and the budgies I got I think. 
I do hope Peter Pan does start to pose for the camera as I would love pics and videos of her to share...she is really tiny for a qusker and is the sweetest darling girl ever.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Peter Pan is gorgeous!
Mr. Boggles is a very talented & handsome boy! :loveeyes:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have fallen in again:001_wub::001_wub: Peter Pan is absolutely gorgeous, and I had the biggest smile when I read how she chose her cage brave as well. I do hope she overcomes her dislike of the camera so I get to see her more often .
Mr Biggles, I think he is very smart indeed, it is so nice to see the way your birds react to you Mary Karma for being a great ambassador.:Love birds:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mary, the rest of your flock is just stunning!  

Peter Pan is such a beautiful shade of blue, she is such a sweet little shy girl and I love that you mention she's rather a hippie 

Mr. Biggles is very handsome--I love Amazons and sort of have one (he is bonded to me but belongs to a friend) who I see many times a year. He's so clever, too--those videos of him playing are priceless! :clap:

I hope you'll share more pictures of your bigger birds with us soon! :fingerx: hoto:


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Mary, the rest of your flock is just stunning!
> 
> Peter Pan is such a beautiful shade of blue, she is such a sweet little shy girl and I love that you mention she's rather a hippie
> 
> ...


Thank you but asking for more is not a good idea because you could get swamped with videos and pics hee hee


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how adorable  your birds are just adorable  
I absolutely love the picture of Peter Pan with the dandelions  I hope she grows out of her camera shyness for you


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Niamhf said:


> Oh how adorable  your birds are just adorable
> I absolutely love the picture of Peter Pan with the dandelions  I hope she grows out of her camera shyness for you


Thanks Niamhf  She used not mind the camera at all until one day about 2 years ago I was playing back a video and she saw herself after that she hated the camera...I dont know if she got jealous of the quaker in the camera being in my hand cooing at me but certainly after that the camera became arch enemy number 1 LoL  I got a couple of pics this year but she still looks at the camera warily and as yet wont talk or chatter in front of it like she normally does and more often than not just turns her back on it if she sees it but she has given up flying at it to kill it


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Mr Biggles amusing himself and playing ball and preparing for our play session ... well every good basket baller has to warm up before a big game* LoL 



Hey Mom hurry up or I will score and be one up on you

*

Oops I cant reach it now  ...
Mom... Mom ...come and get the ball for me...Mom...  
*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mr. Biggles is not only handsome, he is quite talented as well! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mr. Biggles is just as talented as Elsa and Houdini . I know he's an accomplished basketball player!


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mr. Biggles is not only handsome, he is quite talented as well! *


Mr Biggles says Thank you Deborah  


RavensGryf said:


> Mr. Biggles is just as talented as Elsa and Houdini . I know he's an accomplished basketball player!


Mr Biggles says "Julie Im way more talented than Miss Snooty Elsa who is so bossy and so much of a show off showing mom all she can do and getting all the praise. I can talk budgie too you know just as good as Elsa and Im louder and better at it than Elsa ... I can ride a car too and shake hands ...okay okay so I wont go through a tunnel like Miss Elsa does ...I cant be good at everything now can I ...Huh! you better believe Elsa cant do everything well either ...she only thinks she can Hee hee  "


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hahaha Mr. Biggles you're funny! :laughing2: I her you're _at least_ as talented as that Elsa!


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> Hahaha Mr. Biggles you're funny! :laughing2: I her you're _at least_ as talented as that Elsa!


Im twice as talented as Miss Elsa and Im just trying to figure out how I can disguise myself as a Budgie so I can appear here and there around the forum and keep an eye on Miss Elsa and her antics...she does give poor Houdini a hard time of it expecting him to do everything for her. She looked down her beak at me a few times too but I ignored her


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mr. Biggles and Peter Pan are always welcome to make occasional guest appearances in your budgies' on-going thread.

That might be a good way for Mr. Biggles to keep an eye on Elsa. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mr. Biggles looks quite distinguished playing basketball! 

I'll have to let LeBron know that he's cot competition!


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mr. Biggles and Peter Pan are always welcome to make occasional guest appearances in your budgies' on-going thread.
> 
> That might be a good way for Mr. Biggles to keep an eye on Elsa. *


Thank you Deborah but I wouldnt encourage him too much if I were you or he will be found stealing my computor and answering every post on the forum in Budgie and he is so good at Budgie that even I get confused sometimes as to whos chattering whether its him or the budgies LoL 



StarlingWings said:


> Mr. Biggles looks quite distinguished playing basketball!
> 
> I'll have to let LeBron know that he's cot competition!


Mr Biggles says Thank you and he would indeed like to meet a fellow basketballer and wonders where on the forum he might meet the wonderful LeBron


----------

